# Brute guys....clutch help



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

I have done a search but couldnt find my exact answer, so I apologize if i missed it somewhere.
I have an 08 brute 750 that I do recreational riding on. I live in central Fl. so when we do go riding, the trails are pretty soft sand and lots of mud.
A few places in our area has just started making mud pits for atvs/trucks. I would like to do that every now and then, but do not have the time to switch my whole set up back and forth between regular riding, and the mud pits. I know Ill never be great at both with having a single set up, but mostly for fun anyway.
So the other day i swamped my bike (Im on last cycle of oil change as I type this)
Now that i have it all torn apart (the part i hatge the worst) I am heading to home Depot for the parts for the MIMB snorkel. While apart, I might as well change my cluth springs if it is recommended.
I just bought some new 29.5/10 fronts, and 12 nacks (outlaws) and will be ordering 2" lift monday.
What size springs do i go with for my riding types? Remember, i DO NOT want to switch them back and forth all the time, and do not want to hurt my belt much. (I really hate tearing this thing all aprt)
I think the best setup might be red secondary and maroon primary, but need your opinions.....
Top speed is not a big deal although I dont want to lose a ton of it. 
thanks everyone


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

red or lime green secondary, maroon or pink primary.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

black secondary , pink primary


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

Where at in central fl?


----------



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

softserve said:


> Where at in central fl?


A little city called Melbourne. Right below Cocoa Beach by about 10 min.
Where are you at?

And thans so far for the spring suggestions everyone.


----------



## racefan15 (Sep 21, 2009)

phIshy said:


> red or lime green secondary, maroon or pink primary.


Is the lime green spring the color that is right below the red for the secondary (like one less aggressive?) and same question for the primary, is the pink one less aggressive than the maroon?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id go maroon if you don't mind some stall pink if you don't like stall (i think I'm going to go for the pink), on the secondary id say red


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

racefan15 said:


> A little city called Melbourne. Right below Cocoa Beach by about 10 min.
> Where are you at?
> 
> And thans so far for the spring suggestions everyone.


oh I'm over in lakeland


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

from weakest to strongest:
secondary is black, almond, green, lime green, blue, red, yellow
primary is pink, maroon, almond, brite green, gold, red, orange


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=kawasakiclutchspringchart


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

racefan15 said:


> A little city called Melbourne. Right below Cocoa Beach by about 10 min.



I grew up in Rockledge and I have family in Melbourne (Melbourne PD cop),,


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

racefan15 said:


> I have done a search but couldnt find my exact answer, so I apologize if i missed it somewhere.
> I have an 08 brute 750 that I do recreational riding on. I live in central Fl. so when we do go riding, the trails are pretty soft sand and lots of mud.
> A few places in our area has just started making mud pits for atvs/trucks. I would like to do that every now and then, but do not have the time to switch my whole set up back and forth between regular riding, and the mud pits. I know Ill never be great at both with having a single set up, but mostly for fun anyway.
> So the other day i swamped my bike (Im on last cycle of oil change as I type this)
> ...


With the 29.5 go with a Red Secondary. and atleast a Maroon primary. If your racing some....and also trail ride in the mud and don't wanna switch. Go with the Almond primary. The Maroon does well but the Almond will better for what your doing IMO. The almond primary will have a tiny stall...the Maroon with have moreless None.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^Thats the info you have been waitin on ^^^^


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Super Boot to the rescue


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i must have a different maroon than all of yall because mine has a lot of stall. i hooked my laptop to it through the PCIII and it doesn't even think about moving until 2000 RPM. i can actually pat on the gas a few times in high low and it wont move


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

2000 is not that much stall....my comet pro series pink engages at 2700 ,I have to push the override button or I cant back up


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

honestly i think you should go red secondary because the lime revs weird, it is hard to explain but it does rev different then the others which i dont like at all and for primary i would do pink if anything, being that you trail ride alot i wouldnt want to mess w/primary i dont think but then again everyone is different and btw im in florida to arcadia you going to ******* yacht club in october


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you go with a Lime Green of higher you will need atleast a Maroon and to be honest a Almond. The OEM primary is too weak for a Red. I am not real good at explaining things...lol.. Stogi and Superbogger750 said it better than me.

In the primarys...you will not have what most call a HIGHER stall until you hit the Gold & Red. I run a Almond Primary all the time unless I am running my 27 Zilla's then its a Maroon. Phreebsd post a link to the colors above...look at the numbers.

On your secondarys most people will just look at colors....look at the link above that Phreebsd posted...look at the numbers on the lime green, Blue , Red. there is not much difference at 1 1/4. The Blue is actually has more. 

for what kind of riding you do...with 29.5's...If it was me..I would go Red secondary...if your not in deep thick mud alot...go with the Blue. 

Primary...get you a Maroon one....It don't have enough stall to notice. But if you want a little better performance and ride a little faster and don't creep around...go with the Almond primary. You can feel a tiny stall but not enough to hurt anything.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> 2000 is not that much stall....my comet pro series pink engages at 2700 ,I have to push the override button or I cant back up


 
wow i guess mine is not that bad then, i wonder what the stall RPM is on a pink.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

08GreenBrute said:


> wow i guess mine is not that bad then, i wonder what the stall RPM is on a pink.


None... You should try a Red-Purple...the yellow and purple are insane.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

yeah the stiffest springs grab around 5000 rpm


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that is crazy. who would use that?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

pro racers, ......my spring is for a racing snowmobile:bigeyes:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a red secondary and primary on mine and i do riding like u do but im in louisiana and the stuff around here can be really thick. my bike has a real good stall but it pulls like a tank and my top speed is jus a little under 50 mph. i have the exact same tires as u do. so if i was u i wouldnt go with a red unless u dnt mind a little jerk everynow and then


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

08GreenBrute said:


> that is crazy. who would use that?


You should ride mine...:rockn: I took Superbogger750's advice last year. I rode mine yesterday...its leaves the line like a NASA shuttle launching...:greatgooglymoogly:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger said:


> You should ride mine...:rockn: I took Superbogger750's advice last year. I rode mine yesterday...its leaves the line like a NASA shuttle launching...:greatgooglymoogly:


:bigok:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> You should ride mine...:rockn: I took Superbogger750's advice last year. I rode mine yesterday...its leaves the line like a NASA shuttle launching...:greatgooglymoogly:


 what are you using now .....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> what are you using now .....


What I told you in chat is what I use most of the time....but I put a Yellow one in it Saturday....:hititjackblackanim: I borrowed it from work....Its just one below the Purple...and from what Superbogger750 said its insane. I am going to the pit Wednesday to see how it does. I may got back to my other one. But man...I need a 5 point harness to hold me on it now....lol


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

that sounds wild man ...I bet your arms hurt from tryin to hang on lol


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Its a Trip...thats for sure...its hits so hard it feels like I am breaking something. :smokin:


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

Im rollin a BF 650 sra on 28".I feekl a little bog already until the rpms get up. Ive got stock clutches. Im thinkin bout goin with 29.5 Laws ( if they'll fit) I was thinkin of a maroon primary and almond secondary with a dynatek cdi but not sure. any advice would help. i ride mainly trails and deep water... mud i ride is sandy and not to thick.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

waddle73 said:


> Im rollin a BF 650 sra on 28".I feekl a little bog already until the rpms get up. Ive got stock clutches. Im thinkin bout goin with 29.5 Laws ( if they'll fit) I was thinkin of a maroon primary and almond secondary with a dynatek cdi but not sure. any advice would help. i ride mainly trails and deep water... mud i ride is sandy and not to thick.


I'd go w/ something stronger than almond... like at least green or lime green.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

What will that affect as far as going stonger? I also am leaning toward the moose module not the dynatek cdi.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

will just lower top speed, but what you gain on the bottom is worth it IMO. Torque and belt grip.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

belt grip... another question on that. running my 28's i have a high squeal in a bind for just a second and also idleing in gear it starts whining? any ideas?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

long as its not REAL loud its normal. They all squeal just a little bit while sittin still in gear. Dont think it should squeal in a bind though... But if it's just for a second then I'd imagine its normal, Especially if you are running stock clutching, that would be why it squeals in a bind I think.


----------



## waddle73 (Apr 7, 2009)

ok thanks. So running maroon primary and green or lime green secondary would give me alot more low end power and torque with my 28" mudlights? would that differ if i went to outlaws?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you would be ok if you went to outlaws w/ that same clutching, Maroon or Almond Primary/Red Secondary would be better for 29' laws but... you could get by w/ the greens in secondary. just have to ride it and see how you like it, if you think you need more torque on the low end, step up anther spring, if your happy with the way it performs, stick w/ it and ride!


----------



## Liveatv (Dec 28, 2011)

I have 26's tire I plan to install red or maroon primary and almond secondary springs, weights 58g. What I can accept with this springs setup, speed or power?


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

You will feel more low end power for sure, I would do the maroon primary imo. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Liveatv (Dec 28, 2011)

I want more top speed with my 26's tire, what springs I must install?
From instruction, red spring for drag racing.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Look in the how too's under clutch info, it will help you along your journey.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Low end power and a good loss of topend..probably 8-12 mph loss with the red. Might be happier with an almond but you will not gain any more clutch shiftout then the stock spring. Any stiffer will take you to the rev limitor before full shiftout....unless...you get the VFJ Stage-3 mod. That's a hole dofferent program.


----------



## Liveatv (Dec 28, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> Low end power and a good loss of topend..probably 8-12 mph loss with the red. Might be happier with an almond but you will not gain any more clutch shiftout then the stock spring. Any stiffer will take you to the rev limitor before full shiftout....unless...you get the VFJ Stage-3 mod. That's a hole dofferent program.



If i put maroon spring, how many topend I loss?More then 8-12 mph or less?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Liveatv said:


> If i put maroon spring, how many topend I loss?More then 8-12 mph or less?


Maroon Primary? None. Makes no difference on top end. It will slow shiftout a little and increase the stall about 300-400 over stock.


----------



## nate592 (Mar 15, 2015)

ok i have read for about an hour now so i think i can safely ask this question lol

i am very new to cvt clutching have only been riding for a couple years now and my last quad came clutched (no idea what springs) 

i now have a 2014 brute 750 that i snorkeled and have zillas 28x12x12 rears and 28x9x12 fronts

my actual question is about belt grip. my wife rides a 2014 570 rzr and while trying to pull her out yesterday (my winch is only engaging up to a point and then releasing) i hooked up and tried to pull her out on the motor. i didnt even start to give it some juice and i got some minor white smoke and rubber smell (the snorkel made it very obvious :| ) 

now is this something i should resolve with clutching or is my belt probably slightly too loose from the factory? (bike has about 13 hrs on it)

thx for any help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nate592 said:


> ok i have read for about an hour now so i think i can safely ask this question lol
> 
> i am very new to cvt clutching have only been riding for a couple years now and my last quad came clutched (no idea what springs)
> 
> ...


1-Never pull anything heavier then you with any Brute regardless of clutching. If it can't spin the wheels, the engine is strong enough to either slip the belt or twist an axle. It's best to never pull anything except with the winch. Double line it if necessary but don't use the Brute's drivetrain. It can and will be costly.

2- Now that it has slipped and burned, it's now toast and will have to be replaced. You will also see a mark or grove on the clutch it slipped against. Try and smooth it out with a scotch-brite pad. Set the deflection between 22-24mm for best operation.

3. For all 2012+ clutching, get with VFJ on the use of his springs.


----------



## jsmith3015 (Jun 15, 2015)

red secondary and almond primary


----------



## nate592 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok thx guys! Ya I only used the motor as a last resort like I said the winch was a little screwy wasn't cutting it

The rzr is getting it's own winch today so I'll pick up a snatch block and shouldn't need to try that anymore

If I've got to change the belt anyway I will probably change out the springs while I'm in there.

Jsmith- you think the red secondary might be a little much for a light tire like a zilla? 

Please anyone correct me if I'm way off but I was leaning towards a maroon or almond primary and a lime green secondary?... or should I just jump right in and do a red?:bigok:


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

I've smoked my stock belt out my snorkels till I couldn't see a few times now and the belt still works great.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nate592 said:


> Ok thx guys! Ya I only used the motor as a last resort like I said the winch was a little screwy wasn't cutting it
> 
> The rzr is getting it's own winch today so I'll pick up a snatch block and shouldn't need to try that anymore
> 
> ...


Stay away from the greens. The 12s+ already have a spring setup close to the Almond secondary and maroon primary so you won't see much difference. The red may be a little overkill and you will loose some 12mph top end but...great sheave contact. Really..talk to John.


----------



## nate592 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok sounds great! Whose John? Lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

nate592 said:


> Ok sounds great! Whose John? Lol


 
Vforcejohn AKA VFJ. The V-twin God. Here's his site.

vforcejohn.com


----------

